# Compra-venta > Compro >  Woody Aragon

## loval

Estoy interesado en A la Carta de Woody Aragon o algún otro libro suyo.

----------


## S. Alexander

Cómprate todos, son la bomba O.O

Depende de qué te interese te recomendaría uno u otro. Con lo que has dicho, lo máximo que puedo indicarte es... mi enhorabuena xD

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## luis_bcn

yo tengo a la carta ,sin duda me lo volvería a comprar

----------


## Javi Drama

Ok ¿y lo vendéis alguno?

----------


## loval

Ahi Javi, ahi le has dado!!!! jejejje, por lo visto ellos dos no. Me encantan la magia (tipo matemática podríamos decir?) que hace Woody, y por eso me quiero comprar sus libros. La repera limonera es bestial, su juego de las 21 cartas también, entonces, si me gustan los dos, algo mas seguuuuuuro que me gusta.
S.Alexander, me gustan mucho los juegos en los que el mago ya sabe lo que va a pasar haga lo que haga el espectador (los dos nombrados lo son y los hago ), me parecen de un impacto brutal!

Gracias

----------


## S. Alexander

De Woody impacto brutal, tó :P

Pues a mí el Woodysmo que he ojeado en la Juan March me encanta, pero vamos, si lo que buscas es eso, cómprate cualquier libro porque te van a interesar todos. Yo de ti A la Carta y Woodysmo.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Prendes

Yo estoy enamorado de la rutina de deletreos jaja

----------


## luis_bcn

> Ok ¿y lo vendéis alguno?


 yo no ,a menos que me des 100 euros ,asi me compro otro igual y alguno mas,xD.
no esta muy caro el libro de a la carta ,si no me equivoco 40 euros o asi ,que para ser lo que es no es tan caro ( woody si lees esto tampoco es tan barato ,jejejje) lo digo para que los proximos no incremente el precio,:P

----------


## loval

> yo no ,a menos que me des 100 euros ,asi me compro otro igual y alguno mas,xD.
> no esta muy caro el libro de a la carta ,si no me equivoco 40 euros o asi ,que para ser lo que es no es tan caro ( woody si lees esto tampoco es tan barato ,jejejje) lo digo para que los proximos no incremente el precio,:P


No sabes ná, :-p......por cierto, alguien tiene el indice, es que no lo he encontrado por ninguna parte. La rutina de deletreos está en "A la carta"?

----------


## Alonso76

Saludos!


No, la rutina de deletreos está en "Woodysmo", al igual que "la repera limonera". Hay una anterior, "La pera limonera" en "Cosas mías", y el de las 21 no sé cual es, pero no me suena que esté en ninguno.

Copiar el índice se hace largo, pero ya te digo que compres el que compres te gustará seguro, ya que son geniales todos.


A groso modo:


Cosas mías, mnemónica, la de Woody, y siamesa. Principio de Gilbreath, y un capítulo de técnicas

A la carta: algún artículo teórico, su técnica "separagón" (esta viene en todos), principio de la baraja permanente y un montón de juegos

Woodysmo: 5 grandes apartados: "Técnicas y manejos", "Análisis matemágico" "juegos para cualquier baraja" "juegos con cartas especiales" y "artículos y escritos varios"


¿Cual?. Todos. ¿Sólo puedes uno?. El que quieras. No fallarás. Puedes empezar con Woodysmo, que es lo último que tiene, e ir tirando para atrás. "Cosas mías" creo que está agotado. Si lo encuentras es de restos que quede en alguna tienda. Si localizas alguno no dudes en comprarlo, por si acaso...


Un saludo!

----------


## Nani

Me encantan los libros de woody! 
Yo empezaría por Woodysmo y A la carta. Juegazos y muchos fáciles de hacer.
Si usas mnemónica su libro Cosas mías es imprescindible.
El más flojo para mí es la baraja telepática. Sin duda merece la pena tenerlo, pero no le sacarás tanto partido como a los otros tres. 

Salu2!!

----------

